# Here you are / Here you go / There you are / There you go



## majlo

Hello,
When somebody asks you for something and you give it to them, which expression is correct or, perhaps, more common? _Here you go _or _There you go_?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Nullomore

Both are okay. I would probably choose to say "here you go" because it makes specific reference to the thing that I'm giving you "here." You can say "there you go" in other situations. For example, someone asks you a question and before you have a chance to answer, he figures it out by himself. You can say "Well there you go, problem solved."


----------



## Hockey13

They both seem pretty interchangeable. I suppose I would use "there you go" mostly if I'm giving someone something and it's really helping them get along...like if I'm fixing their bike and I've just finished. However, in a store setting, it would usually be followed with, "That'll be $100."


----------



## Iadam

Hi,

Can you say "here you are" when you give something to someone? or in which situations is it used?


----------



## Hockey13

Iadam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you say "here you are" when you give something to someone? or in which situations is it used?


 
Yes you can. Sounds somewhat BrE to me, but it's interchangeable with "here you go."


----------



## Aldo Rossi

What is the different between "Here you go" and "There you go"?


----------



## JessieRugg

If you are using these expressions when you are giving something to another person there isn't really a difference. To me, "here you go" sounds a little bit nicer, though it all depends on the tone of voice, and both could sound very nice if said in a nice tone. You could also say "here you are".


----------



## Porteño

Personally, I would prefer 'here you go' but as JessieRugg says, there's practically no difference between the two.


----------



## SpanishStudent_39

First, it's helpful to know the difference between "here" and "there".

"Here" usually refers to something that is close or nearby, like something in your hand.
"There" usually refers to something that is more distant, like the house across the street or an airplane in the sky.

You can say "here you are" when you are handing something to another person, or if you are showing something (that is nearby) to another person.  For example, a waiter might say "here you are" when he hands you a plate of food you ordered or shows you the desert tray.  

"There you are" usually refers to a something farther away, although it can often be used interchangeably with "here you are".  If you are showing someone the building they were looking for and the building is a few blocks away, you could say "there you are".

You can say "there you are" when someone else finds what they were looking for.  You can also say it when someone else is presented with evidence that proves you correct about something.  Let's say you tell someone that the Eiffel tower is 324m tall, and the person doesn't believe you.  If you both meet a renowned architect who agrees with you, you could say "there you are", meaning "there's the evidence".

You can also say "there you are" when you find someone that you have been looking for.  If that person is close to you, you could also say "here you are".


----------



## perfavore

Aldo Rossi said:


> What is the different between "Here you go" and "There you go"?


 
Hi,

You have to use differen*ce* not different in this kind of sentence.


----------



## Porteño

Great explanation SpanishStudent 39, but rather out of context with the 'here you go'/'there you go' expression frequently used by shop assistants, which has little to do with the normal usage of 'here' and 'there'.


----------



## SpanishStudent_39

Actually, "here/there you are" *does *have a lot to do with the respective meanings of "here" and "there". Remember that "here" and "there" are often interchangeable in the same way as "here/there you are".  But I agree with you that "here you are" and "there you are" are interchangeable in their common usage by shop assistants.


----------



## Porteño

I fully agree that 'Here you *are*/there you *are*' has a lot to do with 'here' and 'there', but we are discussing 'here you* go*/there you *go*, which is quite different.


----------



## SpanishStudent_39

There are some contexts where "here/there you are" and "here/there you go" _are_ quite different.  But when said while handing something to someone else, they are interchangeable, right?  "Here you go, there you are, there you go, here you are."


----------



## Porteño

No, I don't think so. 'Here/There you go' are most commonly used in stores (impersonal) whereas 'Here/There you are' would most likely be used on a personal basis. At least that's the way I see it. Perhaps it's different on the other side of the ditch.


----------



## Sandra723

ok, what if "there you go" has _nothing_ to with handing but used as an exclamation. what does it mean then?


----------



## owlman5

Hello, Sandra.  I'd have to see more context to be sure, but "there you go!" as an exclamation can mean "Oh, no.  There you go again, rambling on about something that nobody wants to know".

In a different context, it could mean "You have the right idea": Were you referring to Dylan Thomas?  There you go.  That's exactly what I was talking about.

As is true of many phrases, context is vital for figuring out the meaning.


----------



## Sandra723

yeah sure thanks, *here you go*: I was talking to the person I used to know on icq. We chatted about my moving to the US and when I negatively answered his question if I ever dreamed to come here, he exclaimed : "There you go!" (it felt like he did not expect that answer...)


----------



## gquixote

"Here you go" is slightly more intimate and nurturing in my opinion.

"There you go" is more confident and encouraging.

The difference is very subtle though. I tend to use the two expressions interchangeably.


----------



## sound shift

"Here you go" and "There you go" sound AmE to me.
I (BrE speaker) say "Here you are" and "There you are."


----------



## JulianStuart

No matter where you go, there you are


----------



## gquixote

sound shift said:


> "Here you go" and "There you go" sound AmE to me.
> I (BrE speaker) say "Here you are" and "There you are."



Yes. I usually say here you go or there you go ironically, with a slight american accent.
Here/there you are is more sincere for me.


----------



## panjandrum

See also:
"Here you are" or "Here you go"
"Here you go"
"Here you go" and "There you go"
Anyway here you go, found for ya
Here you are / Here you go
Here you are and here we go
Here you are/here you go
here you go
Here you go. (waitress)
Here you go/here you are


----------



## LV4-26

When I first went to England, I was 12 and _here you are, LV_ was what I heard most often from the mother of the family.
(she had another favorite phrase, which was _here's a good boy,_ but that's another story).

All details accurate except she didn't call me LV.


----------



## sound shift

LV4-26 said:


> (she had another favorite phrase, which was _here's a good boy,_ but that's another story).


OK, we won't press you on that.


----------



## Pertinax

sound shift said:


> "Here you go" and "There you go" sound AmE to me.
> I (BrE speaker) say "Here you are" and "There you are."



"There you go" is well established in Australia.  My late grandparents on holiday from England were highly amused when a waitress delivered each plate of food with the greeting "There you go".  They said that it sounded like a nanny addressing three-year olds.


----------



## antobbo

Hi there, I have a quick question on the difference between "here you are" and "here you go".
If somebody asks for something, say I am ask to email a colleague a spreadsheet. I will email him the spreadsheet and I will say, in this case, "here you are, spreadsheet attached". I have always thought that that was the correct way, and that "here you are" in this case couldn't be replaced by "here you go/there you go" which is instead used in different context (say for example your little daugther is pestering you all the day long to buy her an ice cream, when she start nagging you again you'll go like "here you go again, stop nagging me!").
But instead, I seem to understand that the 2 expressions "here you are" and "here you go" are synonyms if used, for example in the email context I have just described. Is that correct?
thanks


----------



## Grady412

Antobbo, this is my opinion from an American English point of view: in business situations, I find _Here you are_ far superior to _Here you go_. If a client were to send me an email requesting a particular document, I would respond saying _Here you are_ when sending the document, not _Here you go_. In my opinion (and some may disagree with me), _Here you go_ is too informal to use in this situation. If, however, a colleague asked if I had a dictionary (as an example), I'd give it to him or her and say _Here you go_.


----------



## a cooperator

Hockey13 said:


> Yes you can. Sounds somewhat BrE to me, but it's interchangeable with "here you go."


I would like respectfully to ask you an inquiry here, which is as follows: Are these two expressions(_Here you go _or _There you go_)AE? Because I know the similar of them in BE is "here you are" and "help yourself".


----------



## Forero

"Here you go" means something like "This (/ what you wanted / what you asked for) is available to you now" or "You can take this now".

I would not say "spreadsheet attached" after "here you go", and if "spreadsheet attacted" is necessary, I would not say "here you go".


----------



## Pitt

Hello,

I am paying in a restaurant. As far as I know I can say _Here you are_.
Can I say _There you are_, too?

Regards


----------



## morzh

Yes. Pretty much the same.


----------



## Pitt

Many thanks!


----------



## MikeLynn

And also _"There you go"_ I believe. If I'm wrong, I'll stand corrected. M&L


----------



## Pitt

Is_ There you go _correct? What do the native speakers mean?


----------



## cycloneviv

It is correct. You can find these expressions discussed here:

Here you are / Here you go / There you are / There you go


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Echo7

Hello

Can we use "here you are" in a situation like the following conversation or is it only used when handing over something to someone?

A:May I ask you something?
B:Here you are


----------



## Porteño

Echo7 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can we use "here you are" in a situation like the following conversation or is it only used when handing over something to someone?
> 
> A:May I ask you something?
> B:Here you are



I don't think that would be correct. Of course, this type of expression is very personal and so there are no rules attached, just common usage.


----------



## Echo7

Porteño said:


> I don't think that would be correct. Of course, this type of expression is very personal and so there are no rules attached, just common usage.


Is it very unusual to use it in such situations?


----------



## Forero

Echo7 said:


> Is it very unusual to use it in such situations?


Hi, Echo7.

I don't think it fits the situation given. What do you think it would mean in that context?


----------



## Echo7

Forero said:


> Hi, Echo7.
> 
> I don't think it fits the situation given. What do you think it would mean in that context?


Why it doesn't?!

A asks if she/he could ask some questions perhaps and then B wants to invite A (or give him/her the permission)to speak by saying here you are, ask what you want ...

I don't know if I made myself clear, but I hope so


----------



## Forero

Echo7 said:


> Why it doesn't?!
> 
> A asks if she/he could ask some questions perhaps and then B wants to invite A (or give him/her the permission)to speak by saying here you are, ask what you want ...
> 
> I don't know if I made myself clear, but I hope so


_Here you are_/_go_ and _there you are_/_go_ are for transferring something from "here" (me) to "there" (you). But when you extend an invitation or give permission, nothing is being transferred.

You might say "You are welcome to" in that situation, but "You're welcome" by itself usually refers to something already given.


----------



## Echo7

Thanks Forero, very good explanation


----------



## Phil-Olly

The "go" versions always sound to me as if they have (or may have had in the past) something to do with enabling the person to whom you are speaking to get going.

"I can't get your car to start"
"You have to hold down the clutch.  There you go!"

"You didn't give me my boarding pass."
"Oh sorry - here you go!"

Of course expressions soon get dissociated from their origins - so many of us now use "here you are" interchangeably with "here you go" and the same with "there you are/there you go"


----------



## tutti1991

<<Moderator note: Welcome to the Forum tutti.  I have merged your thread with a good previous discussion on the same subject.  I found it by entering "there here you go" into the search box at the top of each page - Rule1 of the forum is "Search first".  Please review the discussion above this post and have a look at the Guidelines in the first stciky thread of this forumfor other guidance.>>

I still do not understand the difference between the phrases "here you go and there you go." And in what contexts does one use these phrases?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## cyberpedant

I'm afraid you will have to supply us with the context, tutti1991. Without anything specific, both phrases mean the same to this AE native.


----------



## tutti1991

Okay. I hear these phrases a lot at diners. For example, the waiter brings the food and says "there you go or here you go" when he places it onto the table. What exactly is the difference? It is not formal, is it?


----------



## Parla

Welcome to the forum, Tutti. 

Can you give us an example of a sentence using such a phrase? or describe a situation where you heard one of them used? (I, too, would say they're often interchangeable.)


----------



## tutti1991

Thanks Parla I just gave one above your post.


----------



## cyberpedant

They have no difference that I can distinguish. And they're both quite informal. I wouldn't expect a waiter to say this.


----------



## lucas-sp

Well, maybe a diner waiter...

In general use (when used in terms of presenting a physical object to someone), the two phrases are interchangeable. Perhaps there are some specific contexts in which one is preferable to another.


----------



## Parla

I agree with Cyberpedant (post #6). I would not expect to hear this from a server in a restaurant.


----------



## PaulQ

"Here you go; There you go; Here you are; There you are; Here it is; There it is/etc." are all the same. They have no real meaning. It is just something to say as you are being served.


----------



## Myridon

It's very common in my experience of restaurants in the parts of the US that I have lived in.  
In general, the difference is in the speaker's perception of whether the indicated object is "here" (nearby the speaker) or "there" (away from the speaker).   One waiter may consider all items destined for the customer to not belong to the waiter and are therefore "there" so he always says "There you go."  Another waiter may consider that everything is inside the restaurant is "here"  so he always says "Here you go."  Another waiter may think of things that are in his hand as "here" and things already set down on the table as "there" so he might say either sentence.  In a restaurant, all the things are relatively close together so there's no effective difference.


----------



## JustKate

Really? I hear "Here you go" a lot. "There you go" is, as far as I can recall, considerably rarer in this situation. I can't say I've never heard it, but I'm sure I don't hear it very often.

As for the difference, in this situation, there really isn't one. "There you go" does have meanings that are distinct from "Here you go" - for example, it's sometimes used to mean "I told you so" or "That proves my point," e.g.:
A: I don't care for George. He's got a cruel sense of humor.
B: Yeah, he made fun of Pat's weight the other day.
C: There you go. 

But in the rare instances when it's used by a waiter, the meaning is about the same as "Here you go," that is, "Here is what you asked for."


----------



## JulianStuart

<<Note that tutti's question has been merged with a previous discussion (at Post #39)>>


----------



## Forero

In the restaurant situation, I would expect "Here you go" rather than "there you go", but it does depend on what exactly is meant, which is up to the speaker.

"Here you go" would be said when the items in question are held by the server, possibly so that people will be aware of the filled glasses of liquid or hot plates, etc., and help clear a suitable place for them on the table.

In contrast, "There you go" has an air of finality. Either everything is already on the table or something (a question, a disagreement, a feeling that something was missing) has been settled. It seems more appropriate to me to let the people who ordered make such determinations for themselves, to express approval or disapproval, and even to order more.


----------



## zaffy

I watched a video on YT and a Canadian said he uses "here we go" when handing things and 'there we go' as an encouragement. Yet he gave no example. Would you agree with him? Can you give me an example?


----------



## JulianStuart

zaffy said:


> I watched a video on YT and a Canadian said he uses "here we go" when handing things and 'there we go' as an encouragement. Yet he gave no example. Would you agree with him? Can you give me an example?


He seems to use "we" to make the comments more inclusive than the (t)here you go, as in a joint activity, for example.


----------



## zaffy

JulianStuart said:


> He seems to use "we" to...



Well, my mistake, he was taking about 'here you go' and 'there you go', not 'we'.


----------



## loviii

[This question has been added to a previous existing discussion on roughly the same topic.  Please read down from the top.  DonnyB - moderator]
Greetings!

As written in cambridge.org, we can use “_here_” instead of “_here you are/go_” when giving something to someone:
*(1)* _Here, try some of this - it's delicious_!

Examples with "_here you are/go_":
cambridge.org:
*(2)* _"Could you pass the sugar, please?" "Here you are_."
oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com:
*(3)* _Here you are. This is what you were asking for_.

As I understand, I can also say (2) & (3) without "_you are/go_":
*(2a)* _"Could you pass the sugar, please?" "Here_."
*(3a)* _Here. This is what you were asking for_.
Are (2a) & (3a) correct and if not, then why?

If I can say “_here_” instead of “_here you are/go_”, can I say “_there_” instead of “_there you are/go_”:
*(1b)* _There, try some of this - it's delicious_!
*(2b)* _"Could you pass the sugar, please?" "There_."
*(3b)* _There. This is what you were asking for_.
Are (1b), (2b) & (3b) correct?

Thanks!


----------



## kentix

No, "There" doesn't work like that. And just saying "Here" sounds a bit impolite to me. You might say that with a family member when you're distracted by something else and you can be abrupt like that without major consequences but it wouldn't be fit for a more general social situation in my opinion.


----------



## zaffy

This American wanted to show that the tap water was safe to drink. He grabbed a glass, poured some water right from the faucet and said "Here you go!". Would "There you go!" work too?


----------



## kentix

Did he say it before or after?


----------



## zaffy

kentix said:


> Did he say it before or after?


While pouring the water.


----------



## zaffy

I was told both "There you go" and "There you are" worked in AE in this conversation. Is that true for BE too?

A: Tom, can you help me install this app on my phone?
B: (Tom takes the phone, installs the app and hands the phone back to the A) *There you are./There you go*.
A: Oh, many thanks


----------



## Edinburgher

I would say so, yes.  Perhaps the "go" version is more likely.  You can also just say "There."


----------



## zaffy

And before installing it, he might say "here you are" or "here you go", right?

A: Tom, can you help me install this app on my phone?
B: No problem. Here you are/ Here you go. (and he starts installing the app)


----------



## Edinburgher

No.


----------



## heypresto

zaffy said:


> And before installing it, he might say "here you are" or "here you go", right?
> 
> A: Tom, can you help me install this app on my phone?
> B: No problem. Here you are/ Here you go. (and he starts installing the app)


No, but Tom _could _say 'No problem. Here _we _go.'


----------



## zaffy

Edinburgher said:


> No.





heypresto said:


> No, but Tom _could _say 'No problem. Here _we _go.'



So in BE, "here you are" works only while handing something to someone, right?

A: Can I have your pen for a second.
B: Here you are.


A: Can you pass me the remote please?
B: Here you are.
A: Thanks.


----------



## Edinburgher

Well, it can be used in completely different situations too.  For example:

"Oh, *here* you are, I've been looking everywhere for you.  Why didn't you answer when I called?"
"Sorry, I didn't hear you.  I was listening to music on my headphones."


----------



## zaffy

And could we use it before our presentation/speech etc?

_Today, I'm going to talk about the history of..... Ok, here you are, ...._ (and he starts talking or showing some pictures)

Or would he say "here you go"?


----------



## Edinburgher

If anything, it would be "Here we go", but it is neither necessary nor desirable.  I'd just get on with it.  Your existing introductory sentence is enough.


----------



## zaffy

And when would you naturally say "There you are" apart from pointing at someone in the distance?


----------



## Edinburgher

I don't want to let my imagination stretch too far, but here's one more example.
Suppose I've been helping you with a maths problem, guiding you through the steps towards the solution, until you manage to find the answer yourself.  Then I could say "there you are" to mean you've done it.


----------



## zaffy

Edinburgher said:


> Suppose I've been helping you with a maths problem, guiding you through the steps towards the solution, until you manage to find the answer yourself. Then I could say "there you are" to mean you've done it.


Great example. Thanks. Would "There you go" fit as well in your example?
And what if you did the whole exercise yourself so as to show me how to do it? Would 'there you are' and 'there you go' fit too?


----------



## Edinburgher

Probably not, yes, and perhaps, respectively.  These questions often don't have clear-cut answers, and I don't think it's going to be helpful to try to find them.


----------



## Debnc

majlo said:


> Hello,
> When somebody asks you for something and you give it to them, which expression is correct or, perhaps, more common? _Here you go _or _There you go_?
> Thank you in advance


When you hand something to someone in person, it is more common to say "here you go", even if some people say also "there you go".


----------



## Dan Gao

To an extent "go" implies continuous action and "are" is static.
We hail a taxi and it cuts over to the curb - "Here we go"
The taxi takes us to the museum - "Here we are"
So if you are given the salt to shake on your fries it's more "Here you go"
and if they bring the birthday cake but need to light the candles first it's more "Here you are"
But it's very subtle. You can easily substitute one for the other.


----------

